# Get the reference?



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have this habit of dropping lines from movies into social situations. It's a weak attempt at levity. I'm often surprised how few people ever get the reference. For example, I stepped out of the pouring rain this morning into my office, trench coat dripping, and quipped, "Wet out there this morning. Wet out there this morning!" 

People looked at me oddly and said, "Yeah, it sure is." Nobody smiled or otherwise looked amused. I thought this was a fairly known movie?


----------



## mankson (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry, not getting that reference.

I occasionally use: "Could be worse - could be raining." (Young Frankenstein)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

From Glengarry Glen Ross. I thought it was fairly well known. That and "Put that coffee down! Coffee's for closers only."

https://www.hark.com/clips/ggpscptplc-wet-out-there


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

As you well know, I also use movie references quite a bit and often wonder at the lack of understanding amongst what I assume is my peers. In this case, I must admit that I also missed the reference but not because I did not like the movie. It is a classic but there are just so many great lines. Alec Baldwin is at his best in this movie. I always had hoped to one day see the play.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I might start footnoting the movie references.  I just find the "wet" snippet useful because it's so simple, even though I don't think my Al Pacino imitation is very good. I'm still waiting for the day when I use it and a face lights up: "Hey, great movie!"



Woofa said:


> As you well know, I also use movie references quite a bit and often wonder at the lack of understanding amongst what I assume is my peers. In this case, I must admit that I also missed the reference but not because I did not like the movie. It is a classic but there are just so many great lines. Alec Baldwin is at his best in this movie. I always had hoped to one day see the play.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Alec Baldwin would be much improved by sudden death. 

To point: I have peppered this forum with myriad suggestions of both high brow and low brow culture. One acts in this manner for the sake of one's own sly amusement, surely?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, and the name's not Shirley. (I guess that doesn't quite work in print, does it.)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True, that. I try--sometimes with a great deal of effort--to distinguish the actor from the performance. He turned in quite a performance in that movie, enough to make me forget who I was watching.



Shaver said:


> Alec Baldwin would be much improved by sudden death.
> 
> To point: I have peppered this forum with myriad suggestions of both high brow and low brow culture. One acts in this manner for the sake of one's own sly amusement, surely?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Life is like a box of chocolates...you don't know what's inside until you bite into it!" Good gosh I loved that movie...who said that? 

I'll never tell. LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> Yes, and the name's not Shirley. (I guess that doesn't quite work in print, does it.)


Airplane 2?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> "Life is like a box of chocolates...you don't know what's inside until you bite into it!" Good gosh I loved that movie...who said that?
> 
> I'll never tell. LOL.


Forrest Gump (1995)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
.....and we have a winner!


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Duvel said:


> From Glengarry Glen Ross.


I quote Glengarry Glen Ross quite often, but the words I use have nothing to do with rain...


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Yes, and the name's not Shirley. (I guess that doesn't quite work in print, does it.)


It does for me.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

"OK, I'm reloaded!"

And, in order to not to let go of my enjoyment of the absurdity of this movie:


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

SlideGuitarist said:


> "OK, I'm reloaded!"


Carlito's Way!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Carlito's Way!


No, Scarface! 

Oops, my mistake: it was indeed _Carlito's Way_.

Pacino in _Godfather III_ is how I want to look when I'm old: cardigans, soft collar, bottle of olive oil on the table. It should go more easily for me than for him, since I won't have dozens of murders on my conscience (or any at all, God willing).


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Not a cinema reference, but a reference nevertheless. In my, our, youth, whenever my brother went outside when there was snow on the ground, having opened the he always paused and said "I'm just going outside, I may be some time."


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

SlideGuitarist said:


> No, Scarface!
> 
> Oops, my mistake: it was indeed _Carlito's Way_.


I've always been surprised this film isn't more highly rated - it's almost completely overlooked in the UK, although it may be held in higher regard in the States. I think it's one of his best performances.


----------

